# Shalimar Bridge



## Faithnfishin

Saw at least 30, maybe 40 people on the bridge last night coming home from sticking some flounders. Several were bowed up pretty good, don't see any reports here though, guess I need to join them to find out what the action is but I bet it speaks spanish.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

I also saw them on the way home from work.I'm thinking big spanish also.I'm gonna try to stop in after work tomorrow to see what the the buzz is all about...


----------



## kanaka

Heard it's white trout.


----------



## still flippen

Hummm.....grouper baits!:thumbup:


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Yup it was white trout,ribbon fish and a few spanish.Ribbon fish were every where...


----------



## Mayday

Where is this bridge? I've never caught ribbon fish before, and want to try them for fun. Whats bait/rig to use for ribbon fish?


----------



## Faithnfishin

_"Yup it was white trout,ribbon fish and a few spanish.Ribbon fish were every where..."_

Thanks for the update, I was still wondering. Saw more action Thursday evening when I went through there.


----------



## Faithnfishin

Mayday.....Shalimar, Fl. Near Ft Walton Bch.


----------



## nathan70

I know I would catch spanish this time of the year right down the road at Bayou Cinco. I know the reds come through in the fall. Also some big blues should be under the bridge.


----------



## Faithnfishin

I agree Nathan70, love chasing the schools this time of year. I have caught tons of specks up in that bayou too with my all time biggest from under a dock way back near the creek, went over 34". Many moons ago.


----------



## kano

When is the best time to go fishing in shalimar? I went there yesterday around noon and i caught a bunch of those lizard fish 10+. I was using a silly willy jig.


----------



## Faithnfishin

Must be in evening and later, with the incoming tide. Folks were lined up again yesterday evening.


----------



## nathan70

Has anyone been seeing mullet off of the Shalimar bridge in the the afternoons?


----------



## The Raven

There was a monster stuck in Destin last night. I saw a pic of it, but I don't have it to post here (another forum member does). I believe they said it was 24" and about 8 lbs. I'll msg the guy who has the pic and ask him if he can put it up.


----------



## Faithnfishin

The bridge was happening again last night, if I was not so hung up on floundering I would be out there trying to squeeze in. Still had at least 30 folks on it at 10:30PM.


----------

